# Lever thoughts



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wednesday of this week, saw Patrick aka The Systemic Kid, pop in to see me on one of his visits to Newcastle. No one has seen my Veloce (apart from Dave H) working, so I was only too pleased to let him have a go and pull a few shots. I carefully selected some really dark beans from Coffee Compass and we drank a few shots.

I would be interested to now his published thoughts on the machine. I know him well enough to know that the truth will be spoken! I have to thank him as well for taking the lever off and greasing the seals etc. I could have done it, but Patrick enjoys tinkering on whereas I do not!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I've seen it too don't forget. Seemed pretty good to me...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course, how could I forget! No, I meant to say other forum L1 owners since everyone used to be hell bent on comparing them!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Veloce is a good looking lever - features the same group used on Londinium and Bosco. Slightly smaller footprint than LI but only marginal. David has opted to plumb his in courtesy kit from BB. Weirdly BB left the vibe pump connected so this kicks in from time to time and pumps water into the tank reservoir which then needs emptying occasionally. David is going to check with BB - maybe as simple as disconnecting power to the vibe pump. Beauty of plumbed in for levers is the total silence when pulling a shot. Veloce comes with a two tip steam arm - little slower than the 4 tip on LI - still produces excellent microfoam. The Veloce is well made, easy to use and satisfying.

David's Veloce is paired with a Compak E10 conical - produces a faff free clumpless dose which gets the best from darker roasts. You get a layered compex full bodied shot.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The vibe pump thing is a bummer!. BB did me a favour in converting the machine from tanked so I cannot complain, but, whoever sent them the instructions from QuickMill got it wrong. The whole point of the line fed water is to do away with the vibe, but, it is fairly quiet. I will get it sorted and then will be able to have silence, which in this case is not golden but black gold....

On the grinder note, I have a pal who does not post muc on here coming down n 2 weeks with his Veloce and a brand new but run in Mythos, so it will be really interesting to compare how the grinders deal with the beans. Al has a really delicate palate, compared to mine anyway so I am looking forward to it!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

David that will be a truly interesting side by side comparison and I look forward to your views. I recently had some time to kill in London so I went on a little coffee ramble. Stopped at the Institute of coffee and social affairs and had two lovely shore of their house blends via mazzer roburs. Lovely thick gloppy and tasty. I went in to prufrock and has a shot of their sweet shop blend via a mythos. I found it thin, sharp and with a crema that thin and fleeting. I know they were different coffees but of me the difference in the grinders seemed astonishing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Social Affairs v Prufrock =Different roast levels , different blends ( one earthy based , one fruit forward and lighter ) , probably different brew ratios ( one more ristretto leaning ? prufrcok defo at least 1:2 ratio plus , and different grinders , and they taste different. Not surprising you might like one more than the other , or notice a difference ( nothing wrong with your preference just passing comment ) Unsure its all down to the grinder thou Cam. Sweetshop isnt blended to be pulled at a thick bodied ristretto level


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> David's Veloce is paired with a Compak E10 conical - produces a faff free clumpless dose which gets the best from darker roasts


This makes me happy, really looking forward to getting my hands on one next week.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh I totally realise there's so any more features at play than just the grinder


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just to point out the Purfrock are running the NS Mythos One as well, not the Eureka version Dave is referring too (I believe?)

I think Dept of C&SA were using Climpsons but now roast their own so presumably a much more medium roast, especially if Cam enjoyed it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Oh I totally realise there's so any more features at play than just the grinder


Ok cool , other people might not ....i'll leave this thread in peace now


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

My experience was similar. I was disappointed with Prufrocks having heard so much about them, but thought the Department did a cracking coffee. But then my tastes also are more towards medium or medium/dark.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Just to point out the Purfrock are running the NS Mythos One as well, not the Eureka version Dave is referring too (I believe?)


I overheard a rumour of the UKBC they're trying out a gravimetric Black Eagle too


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

wintoid said:


> My experience was similar. I was disappointed with Prufrocks having heard so much about them, but thought the Department did a cracking coffee. But then my tastes also are more towards medium or medium/dark.


Your second sentence probably explains your disappointment


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I overheard a rumour of the UKBC they're trying out a gravimetric Black Eagle too


I have heard the same from a different source!


----------

